# Nurgle Herald (painted using new washes and white paint)



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay this is my converted nurgle herald and I would quite like to show everyone how easy it is to paint using only the GW washes and white paint.
Prime white

First- 2 baal red washes









Second- 1 devlan mud wash









Third- Mix skull white with a little baal red and the paint raised areas (note: this is not highlighting) 









Fourth- Do a second Devlan Mud wash and then apply baal red generously to any gorey areas.









Fifth- Mix Thrakka green and Devlan mud and then apply to areas you see fit. Also do another coat of Baal/white and a coat of Devlan/white on the skull.









That's all for now, more to come later.
LH


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good, but its too pink ,pink is a healthy colour ,needs to be more putrid for nurgle


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> looks good, but its too pink ,pink is a healthy colour ,needs to be more putrid for nurgle


this rash i have doesn't look too healthy, but it's certainly pink 

looking good!


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Like it. The new washes really do wonders don't they.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

> this rash i have doesn't look too healthy, but it's certainly pink


Exactly *Drax*! :laugh:
I like to think of him as a worshipper of Nurgle who has been completley taken over by the pestilence coursing through him, or like you Drax, his rash got a bit out of control:grin:
Now for more.
Sixth- A glaze is added to an gorey/pestilent bits and final highlights go on.









































I intend to add a small banner and a marking on his back soon so stay tunedk:
LH


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

WTF is that!!:shok::shok: looks nasty!!uke: gret job


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> WTF is that!!:shok::shok: looks nasty!!uke: great job


Now, I'm familiar with comments on Nurgle models but that one's just top class :mrgreen:
Sigged!
And here's a little more.
LH


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

WTF is that!!:shok::shok: looks nasty!!uke: great job
I've said can I have rep? :angel: Only joking but a good job anyway.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

youve done a nice job with the washes :biggrin: but the pink just dosent suit it , too tzeetchy or slaaneshi IMO.

- Rob


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i agree with the others here with saying its too pink, but its a nice difference to what you usually see! if you wanted a more nurgly looking model give it a few green washs after the red. also nice conversion!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.
The pink was kind of a test of trying to get variety into my models.
But I guess not everything suits everyone.
Updates tommorow (hopefully),
LH


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

It may be pink but you can still tell its nurgle


----------



## faith+1 (Jul 23, 2008)

wicked man!!!! that thing looks awsomeand nice paint job to(could do
with a bit of sickly greenish brownish skin)but overall 
AAAAAWWWSSSOOOMMME!!!!!!:shok:


----------



## Marcus Antonius Primus (Jul 22, 2008)

seems tasty!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks sick and amazing at the some time +rep


----------

